# Hello all



## liamGT (Jun 13, 2013)

Newish member, been lurking a week or two.

This first may appear inane, but unfortunately the board options at configured to prohibit users lower than a certain post count from participating in some areas of the board.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hello there, whereabouts you from? What equipment are you you using at moment . Reply to these and get your posts up !


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

liamGT said:


> ...the board options at configured to prohibit users lower than a certain post count from participating in some areas of the board...


Yes, indeed they are.

The main reason is to stop spammers

3-5 posts is an easily achievable target to grant access to a number of features


----------



## blackmamba (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm in the same boat, a newbie myself and came to the forum to gain some knowledge as I'm planning to get myself a half decent set-up. Looking for options now, what gear is recommended an so on.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

blackmamba said:


> Hi all, I'm in the same boat, a newbie myself and came to the forum to gain some knowledge as I'm planning to get myself a half decent set-up. Looking for options now, what gear is recommended an so on.


Very good idea. Have a look at the forum section and dip in and out of the various threads - you'll soon pick up loads of useful info on kit. When planning to get a new espresso, think hard about the grinder. It's a marriage so don't scrimp on the grinder. Good new is, you can pick up a seriously good grinder second hand for a very reasonable price. So keep an eye on the 'for sale' section of the forum - and don't be afraid to ask loads of questions.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

welcome to the forum. how much are you looking to spend? Trying to budget in for a decent grinder is recommended too.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------

